# baby blue diamond rhom



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Just got my first rhom yesterday, a blue diamond rhom.

About 3.5-4" I was told and it's been swimming around the tank already after just one night. had 3 guppies in the same tank but did see them this morning, what a awesome fish start eating this early.








can't wait to see him turn into a beast.

here are some pictures, first one was from last night, only swim around at one side of the tank where there's no light.
the other 3 are from this morning before I left for work and he's swimming all over the tank. will see how he reacts after I turn on all the light tonight.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

thats a sharp looking piranha

now i could be wrong or maybe its just the flash in the pics or my crappy work computer,but that looks to be a gold diamond, not a blue diamond, but honestly i can't recall ever seeing a blue diamond rhom under 5"-6" to compareit to, so maybe i'm wrong.

anyway realy nice pick-up


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

got him from aquascape and they do sell some diamonds that are very blue. was told is due to collection point.
I can actually see some blue on that little guy at the store and at home, so hopefully it is what I was told it is.
maybe take few years for me to find out but either way, so far I'm loving this little guy.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

it is 100% possable it could take time. it can also be this monitor screen at work, the color goes a bit nuts sometimes, thats why i don't often comment on pics from work. if you see blue specks in it then its a blue diamond, just on this screen it looks yellowish. i wouldn't worry, pedro is a good guy and if he says its a blue diamond then its a blue diamond. had i known you got it from pedro i wouldn't have said anything, just thought i might forget to look at it again when i got home.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

What a beauty. How much did you pay for him and what size tank is he in?


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

jp80911 said:


> got him from aquascape and they do sell some diamonds that are very blue. was told is due to collection point.
> I can actually see some blue on that little guy at the store and at home, so hopefully it is what I was told it is.
> maybe take few years for me to find out but either way, so far I'm loving this little guy.


Nice rhom! I've been trying to call aquascape and pedro. Is this rhom from the batch pedro had last friday? I've trying to call him.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Malawi- said:


> got him from aquascape and they do sell some diamonds that are very blue. was told is due to collection point.
> I can actually see some blue on that little guy at the store and at home, so hopefully it is what I was told it is.
> maybe take few years for me to find out but either way, so far I'm loving this little guy.


Nice rhom! I've been trying to call aquascape and pedro. Is this rhom from the batch pedro had last friday? I've trying to call him.
[/quote]

Thanks, their phones are down, so is the internet. I've tried all day yesterday but it never worked so I just went there.
they are busy fixing up the store and I'm not sure when their phone will back online. you might want to keep trying.
they got a lot rhoms there and there is one more blue diamond left, about same size as mine.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

jp80911 said:


> got him from aquascape and they do sell some diamonds that are very blue. was told is due to collection point.
> I can actually see some blue on that little guy at the store and at home, so hopefully it is what I was told it is.
> maybe take few years for me to find out but either way, so far I'm loving this little guy.


Nice rhom! I've been trying to call aquascape and pedro. Is this rhom from the batch pedro had last friday? I've trying to call him.
[/quote]

Thanks, their phones are down, so is the internet. I've tried all day yesterday but it never worked so I just went there.
they are busy fixing up the store and I'm not sure when their phone will back online. you might want to keep trying.
they got a lot rhoms there and there is one more blue diamond left, about same size as mine.
[/quote]
It must be nice to be able to go to the store? I had put a request a few month's ago for a bm elong and pedro called me. But, I found another person and bought my bm elong from alex (aquatic sanctuary). It's good to know more about why aquascape/pedro is not answering the phone. and my email's to him. I hope I can get that last blue rhom or hopefully they'll get more.


----------



## .:Alex:. (Sep 25, 2008)

beautiful baby rhomb!!!!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

awesome. 
cant wait to see him grow up!


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

nice rhom man


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Gerrad said:


> nice rhom man


Thanks.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

I finally got thru on monday and talked to bong. They had sold all of there blue diamond's. I asked him when they will get another shipment. I'm on the list for the next batch.


----------



## momo18 (Sep 21, 2008)

JP if you're planning on going back in anytime soon could you ask pedro what it costs to ship 24 natts to kansas. I was wondering why the phone wasn't working and the emails.

Nice little rhom though


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Gerrad said:


> JP if you're planning on going back in anytime soon could you ask pedro what it costs to ship 24 natts to kansas. I was wondering why the phone wasn't working and the emails.
> 
> Nice little rhom though


Thanks, I'll go back if they have new batch of blue diamond (looking for a bigger one) or caribes, probably in December he said. so if you can wait, I'll check for you (if I still remember) but you should def. try keep calling in the mean while.


----------



## momo18 (Sep 21, 2008)

alright thanks man appreciate it. I'll try calling still.


----------

